# Some OF my PLumies ...



## N2TORTS (Mar 26, 2010)

Well along with the torts...comes my passion for plants. X~specially plumerias ~
Here is some of the many colors. I grow.
Mahalo~ 
JD:shy:


----------



## terracolson (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 26, 2010)

awwww.....I love love love the scent of plumeria. They are gorgeous!


----------



## BethyB1022 (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful flowers, I love the colors


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys ! ...=:>) ... I could flood this thread.. with over 2oo specimans and about 30 colors...


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 28, 2010)

Please flood JD.!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Please flood JD.!!



you asked for it ! ... ....here just a few for now ...I'll post more if folks take interest....I hope this dosnt clash " with the tort stuff"


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2010)

Are they in pots, or in the ground? Do they freeze and have to be protected during the winter?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Are they in pots, or in the ground? Do they freeze and have to be protected during the winter?



80% in pots /... and about 20 " mother plants" in the ground. Yes the frost kills them .... I lost over 200 individuals about 2 years back when we had extreme temp drop here. I invested in a pop up 7x12 green house just in case that happens again. 
Lesson learned..... eh? Last year was amazing I had blooms at X mas! 
WAY too COOL huh?







JD~


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my they are soooo pretty. Thank you JD. I bet they smell wonderful, do they?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 29, 2010)

They are really pretty. Are they a plant that does well inside? I have been looking for some house plants now that my kids are getting older. What kind of sun do they like?


----------



## sammi (Mar 29, 2010)

I LOVE them! Thanks for the pictures! [We definitely won't complain if you post more! ]


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 29, 2010)

See JD, us girls love the pretty flowers!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm just curious, JD...does your family share your interest in tortoises and plants? Its always fun to have someone handy to talk about these things with. My family could care less about my tortoises.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I'm just curious, JD...does your family share your interest in tortoises and plants? Its always fun to have someone handy to talk about these things with. My family could care less about my tortoises.



Well..... like I mentioned before my grand parents were VERY into plants. My G ma has an EPI she " Hybred" ..and got regestered pat. pend ...its named after her...they have been long passed now ..but as a kid I loved hanging in the gardens with them.My love for animals I guess stems from being an only child.... " I had to keep my self occupied" I have only one cousin he is an only child...super small family.
Pops is a well known Scientist at Scripps... I guess thats where the analytical part took place.
Single and no kids ... the torts,bird and other critters keep me company...its alot of work to maintain ( even the plants) ...but I have managed thus far. Plus its a wonderful hobby ... and I love to see others smile when they view the " life" around us ! Also, the taps on the back are a nice reminder of the hard work and love that goes into it~ ...and like you mentioned my parents could care less too ... although they know since age 8 Ive been a [email protected] herp'..knucklehead and it keeps me happy .. they just cant justify the $$ I spend on my hobbies
Although ... I got my boss into torts ..around the 1st of the year....and he is up to 6 now! ( hahaha ) ....
Ok so.. now .. ya all know about me 
More Neato photos to follow...




JD~:shy:


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2010)

Very pretty!! We have a few plumeria plants in my basement- we put them outside in the summer and they do well. They're just the common white ones- so pretty though!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 29, 2010)

My goodness, I could almost move to California just for the opportunity to grow beautiful flowers year-round. 

I am not familiar with "plumeria", and I do grow a respectable variety of flowers and plants each summer...could it be grown as an annual in Colorado do you think? Or even as a perennial? 

Those blossoms have such striking and deep colors...*SIGH*


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 29, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> My goodness, I could almost move to California just for the opportunity to grow beautiful flowers year-round.
> 
> I am not familiar with "plumeria", and I do grow a respectable variety of flowers and plants each summer...could it be grown as an annual in Colorado do you think? Or even as a perennial?
> 
> Those blossoms have such striking and deep colors...*SIGH*


Come to CA!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2010)

I think everyone should move to Cali 
(says the girl from Illinois- ugh)

And Steph, we keep our plumeria plants in the house over the winter and put them outside when it's warm enough


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> My goodness, I could almost move to California just for the opportunity to grow beautiful flowers year-round.
> 
> I am not familiar with "plumeria", and I do grow a respectable variety of flowers and plants each summer...could it be grown as an annual in Colorado do you think? Or even as a perennial?
> 
> Those blossoms have such striking and deep colors...*SIGH*



Plumerias (Frangipani) also known as the Lei flower, is native to warm tropical areas of the Pacific Islands, Caribbean, South America and Mexico. Plumerias can grow to be large shrubs or even small trees in mild areas of the U.S. In tropical regions, Plumeria may reach a height of 30' to 40' and half as wide. They have widely spaced thick succulent branches, round or pointed, long leather, fleshy leaves in clusters near the branch tips. Sensitive to cold, leaves tend to fall in early winter since they are deciduous. In colder climates they should be grown in containers. They make beautiful potted plants for the patio or greenhouse. In milder climates, plumeria can be grown outdoors in the ground, where they may be a small beautiful landscape trees. When temperatures dip into the low 40's they may be stored in their containers or uprooted carefully trying to take as much root as possible and stored over winter in a heated basement or garage where temperatures are kept above freezing. As soon as temperatures rise outdoors they can be brought out and planted again. They will resume growth, leaf out and begin to grow as if nothing happened. The real payoff comes during the early summer through the early fall months, when very fragrant clusters of showy, waxy flowers provide the makings for your own Hawaiian Lei. There is absolutely nothing like the sweet fragrance of Plumeria in flower, with fragrances of jasmine, citrus, spices, gardenia, and other indescribable scents. These flowers are treasured by the Polynesian Islanders for their durability, fragrances and colors of whites, yellows, pinks, reds, and multiple pastels. Flowering can last up to 3 months at a time producing new blooms everyday. Once picked, a bloom can last for several days without wilting if kept in water. 
JD~


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool. 

I'll be checking around for one when I start my shopping next month. JD, will they grow in partial shade, and which type of plumeria is the easiest to grow? Which one produces the most blooms? I loved the multiple colors in the first photo. How big do they get? Are they bushy or individual plants? How tall? I will now stop asking questions and get on Google to do my own research. 

Be honest, though. Any chance of growing one here at 5,280 ft. elevation in partial sun?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest, though. Any chance of growing one here at 5,280 ft. elevation in partial sun?



<~~~~thinking thats somewhere by the moon....

Well maybe in the summer .. yes ... 
Celedene- WHite N Yeallow is most common and very hardy ...easy to root , alot of the most colorful ones not so fragrent. So many diff kinds its like 31 flavo Ice cream ... ( do they have those on the moon? ) ha hahaha,,,,, 
JD


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, laugh away...now I am determined to get one if it can be had for love or money around here. 

Gotta call my local nursery. Just remember that you Californians have a head start when it comes to growing plants...folks like Terry and me have to WORK a lot harder at it to get results! 

It's nice of you to post so many photos to keep us inspired.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 30, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Yeah, yeah, laugh away...now I am determined to get one if it can be had for love or money around here.
> 
> Gotta call my local nursery. Just remember that you Californians have a head start when it comes to growing plants...folks like Terry and me have to WORK a lot harder at it to get results!
> 
> It's nice of you to post so many photos to keep us inspired.



Awww... ya know Iam teasing ,,,, and always a pleasure to Talk Green with folks.... goes hand N hand with the torts! I also belong to the bamboo society and have about 16 species .. of that too...! .. But here is a neat one ....This is a Flower that blooms for only 24 hours then dies.Its from a type of cactus... but awsome to see bloom .... yes 'Ive sat there and watched it open! 






PS..... Maybe Santa Will send " eastern'ers " ...some Cuttings! .. 

To go with your ... " waaaaaaaaaaaaaaater""""<~~~~My NY slang!
Hee hee hee
JD~


----------

